

The Eyjafjallajoekull Art Project - garbeam
http://eyjafjallajoekull.com/
Icelands second strike in less than 2 years
======
garbeam
Please submit your art entries! Presumably Eyjafjallajoekul will stop flights
for longer than people imagine...

